# User manual for 2003 Tribute



## p13mcn (Apr 1, 2013)

I have just purchased a 2003 Trigano Tribute and am trying to get hold of a user manual. Can anyone help.

This is my first motorhome and, amongst other problems, I am having trouble getting the fridge on.

Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

I cant help with a Tribute manual however you can find Donetic manuals at www.dometicmanuals.com and Thetford documents at www.thetford-Europe.com and click on the service link at the top of the site. This should help you find what you need for your fridge.

Regards
Chris


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

here one for the 650,
the fridge on the earlier models mines an 05 does not have an auto setting by the way

http://www.maccinfo.com/nothtml/650-Instructions.pdf
lots of info here
http://www.tribby.co.uk/
and if you are still struggling i have a copy of the handbook which i could photocopy and put in a pdf if you pm me with you email.
fridge is a 3 way 
top setting gas 
middle setting 230v
bottom setting 12v when running (it will only go on 12v when engine is running)


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

*2005 tribute manual*

Hi i also have a 2003 tribute but was unable to source a 2003 manual but i do have a 2005 manual most of the details are similar or the same hope you have as much fun touring as we have had in ours
regards
jeff


----------

